# Best ROM for Battery Life



## DoubleTakeUno (Jun 12, 2011)

I need some suggestions for ROMs for my Droid X. Which ROM has the best battery life?


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

vortex or liberty always gave me the best battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Vortex, or Apex if you are OK with blur-based, otherwise DefX MIUI

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Vortex and Kochoid for blur based, and MIUI for 2nd-init. I wouldn't try liberty. Surprisingly I got the worst battery life I have ever had on any ROM when I tried liberty

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Vortex and Kochoid for blur based, and MIUI for 2nd-init. I wouldn't try liberty. Surprisingly I got the worst battery life I have ever had on any ROM when I tried liberty
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


 never heard of kochoid ROM when I had the Droid x. Must be new?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

illini79 said:


> never heard of kochoid ROM when I had the Droid x. Must be new?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18788-kochoid-gb-rom-from-mobile-sensei/page__pid__491809#entry491809

kochoid had it made for him by mobile_sansei when he had his DX and shared it with everyone a while back


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

I've had the best battery life with Liberty. I can get about 13 hours with light/moderate use. Way better than any other IMO

Sent from my Droid X running Liberty


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

kennyfool said:


> Vortex and Kochoid for blur based, and MIUI for 2nd-init. I wouldn't try liberty. Surprisingly I got the worst battery life I have ever had on any ROM when I tried liberty
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


I would agree with bretth18 here, at least to an extent. Its not the absolute worst battery life I've ever gotten on a ROM, but its far from the best, especially for blur-based. kennyfool's amount of time agrees with me here. 13 hours is not a long time to me at all... when running Apex or Vortex I'm able to get 40+ hours with light usage, MIUI I can get similar results, maybe a few hours less, and that is on OEM battery. I would expect around 16 hours with relatively heavy usage on either. With my extended battery I have easily pushed the three listed above past 50+ hours with light usage, and easily around 20-22 hours with heavy usage.


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> I would agree with bretth18 here, at least to an extent. Its not the absolute worst battery life I've ever gotten on a ROM, but its far from the best, especially for blur-based. kennyfool's amount of time agrees with me here. 13 hours is not a long time to me at all... when running Apex or Vortex I'm able to get 40+ hours with light usage, MIUI I can get similar results, maybe a few hours less, and that is on OEM battery. I would expect around 16 hours with relatively heavy usage on either. With my extended battery I have easily pushed the three listed above past 50+ hours with light usage, and easily around 20-22 hours with heavy usage.


Omg. You must not use your phone at all! lol Is there any special tweaks or apps you use? I get about 13 hours with the extended BH6X battery. However, I dont worry about battery life anymore because 13 hours is good enough for me and I do have two back up batteries. I just want to know how you got that amazing battery life. The only time I've had something similar to you is when I ran Apex 1.4.1 back on froyo. I went about 35 hours but i never touched my phone


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

kennyfool said:


> Omg. You must not use your phone at all! lol Is there any special tweaks or apps you use? I get about 13 hours with the extended BH6X battery. However, I dont worry about battery life anymore because 13 hours is good enough for me and I do have two back up batteries. I just want to know how you got that amazing battery life. The only time I've had something similar to you is when I ran Apex 1.4.1 back on froyo. I went about 35 hours but i never touched my phone


Au contraire; 16 hours of heavy usage is at least 2-3+ hours of screen on-time browsing, texting, probably at least 4-5 hours of music, etc, probably at least 30 minutes of phone talk time, etc. I just have mine wound down tightly. It takes a lot of effort, as tricks for one person do not necessarily work for the other. It depnds on what you are using your phone for. If my 2-3+ hours of screen on-time was say, playing Robot Unicorn Attack, it would be a different situation. But my normal usage is web, and like tapatalk, which is very light on the CPU.

There are some general tips to watch. Of course do the CPU Spy, make sure your going in to Deep Sleep. If your on Liberty you will need Better Battery Stats, and look for apps that are pulling full wakelocks. If you aren't doing anything super intensive, underclock and undervolt as well as your ROM will let you do. Either turn off data manually, or use JD Ultimate to do it. My syncs are set up to occur either every two hours or only when on wake (i.e. already using the 3G/WIFI radio for something else anyways) If you need your syncs up and running have them sync every two hours unless there is something you always need going. Why have Facebook always updating when your not looking at your phone? By the way, speaking of Facebook, ditch that shitake app if you have it. I mean, if you have to keep it, do so, but that gained me two hours just by keeping that off my phone, and I'm not the only one whose had similar results there.

Like I said, it is really up to you and how you use your phone. But my normal usage is usually around 40+ hours. It rarely gets to that point as I still do charge my phone every night, but I regularly go from 5 am when I unplug until 10 pm when I'm usually plugging in for the night, with still having around 70%+ left. It took me a couple months to get my phone wound up so tightly that it works like this for me, but I like it. I know what its doing, and when.its doing it. I can give you some general pointers for battery life, but its been stated most everywhere. Its really something that does not have a "one fits all" solution. It is entirely dependent on what you use and what you need out of your phone.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I'd have to agree that Vortex and Kochoid give me the best battery life, with Kochoid being the best. Liberty is the worst of the Blur ROMS for battery life. It seems that the more customization a ROM gives, the worse battery life it has.


----------



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

I had a oem battery that had a spike around 60% that would drop down to 48%. I purchased new batterys (reconditioned ????? for they do not have the same holographic labeling but are the same bh5x) and have gone from 12ish hours to less than three with nowhere near the same amount of usage.

Running Pooka's 0302 build. Usually use tapatalk for forums and Pandora (streaming music). Just downloaded the free version of JD to experiment.

Any suggestions?


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

If you're purely speaking to battery performance, stock is in fact the best bet


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

This is a screenshot of liberty for me. Of course as you can see I use juice defender but still this is moderate use. The battery percentage is on the right where the clock usually is.

You can't learn if you don't fail!


----------



## chiruscan (Oct 25, 2011)

Best for me were Apex, Rubix, and Shuji Rom.


----------



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

bobcaruso said:


> If you're purely speaking to battery performance, stock is in fact the best bet


Do I need cm7? Not really. I could probably get by with rooted stock. However, I do like all of the little tweaks and the overall feel of cm7 compared to stock or other roms that I've tried

I'm getting 3-5% jumps during discharge and 5-7% when charging. Battery made in 06-2010.

That is probably my problem for it was made before the ones that I'm trying to replace.

On the people who replaced theirs, do they contain the holographic ribbon down one side or missing?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I get through the day with CM7 and that's all I care. I'd like to try Kochoid because I LOVE better battery life, however every time I go to blur I think "oh, this isn't so bad" shortly followed by "f*** this I'm going to CM7". Just some things I can't stand. Maybe I'll give it a shot, nandroids are great!
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyfool (Aug 24, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Au contraire; 16 hours of heavy usage is at least 2-3+ hours of screen on-time browsing, texting, probably at least 4-5 hours of music, etc, probably at least 30 minutes of phone talk time, etc. I just have mine wound down tightly. It takes a lot of effort, as tricks for one person do not necessarily work for the other. It depnds on what you are using your phone for. If my 2-3+ hours of screen on-time was say, playing Robot Unicorn Attack, it would be a different situation. But my normal usage is web, and like tapatalk, which is very light on the CPU.
> 
> There are some general tips to watch. Of course do the CPU Spy, make sure your going in to Deep Sleep. If your on Liberty you will need Better Battery Stats, and look for apps that are pulling full wakelocks. If you aren't doing anything super intensive, underclock and undervolt as well as your ROM will let you do. Either turn off data manually, or use JD Ultimate to do it. My syncs are set up to occur either every two hours or only when on wake (i.e. already using the 3G/WIFI radio for something else anyways) If you need your syncs up and running have them sync every two hours unless there is something you always need going. Why have Facebook always updating when your not looking at your phone? By the way, speaking of Facebook, ditch that shitake app if you have it. I mean, if you have to keep it, do so, but that gained me two hours just by keeping that off my phone, and I'm not the only one whose had similar results there.
> 
> Like I said, it is really up to you and how you use your phone. But my normal usage is usually around 40+ hours. It rarely gets to that point as I still do charge my phone every night, but I regularly go from 5 am when I unplug until 10 pm when I'm usually plugging in for the night, with still having around 70%+ left. It took me a couple months to get my phone wound up so tightly that it works like this for me, but I like it. I know what its doing, and when.its doing it. I can give you some general pointers for battery life, but its been stated most everywhere. Its really something that does not have a "one fits all" solution. It is entirely dependent on what you use and what you need out of your phone.


Well you've definitely inspired me to make my phone better







I try to keep everything as neat and organized as you, but I guess there are still some lurking apps that are hogging my cpu. I will check them out. Thanks for all your useful input!


----------



## BroHay (Jan 24, 2012)

Ill chalk it up to crappy batteries. They both were from June 2010 and got less than 3 hours on them.

I put the original one back in and got 22 hours.

I seem to recall an issue with batteries not being able to charge when the DX was first released and maybe these are leftovers from that batch?

Guess I'll live with the two spikes when discharging and continue using CM7.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I use my phone to listen to music, txt and call, and do some light surfing at work, and still come home with 40% on cm7gb. That's good enough for me. The features that cm has makes it superior to the other roms I've used (vortex and liberty).

Nothing wrong with either of those roms, either. I ran and liked them all. I did have the most bugginess with liberty, but I could have been the culprit as much as the rom. Probably more likely it was me.

Sent from my DX running Encounter ICS.


----------

